# Can i separate the brother and sister?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I have two Nubian kids that are about 5 months old and i have a doeling and wether. They have severe separation issues. I am thinking about selling the weather. I would get another doe to keep with the doeling, but i have no clue how i am going to separate them. The doeling will hurt herself to get to the weather and screams for hours. I am not positive that i will be selling the weather because i have come attached to him, but i would like to know what to do if i decide i do want to sell him. Also, i can't take one out to train them how to walk on a lead because they will scream and buck and go nuts when they are without each other. They have been together their whole life.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The best way to do it is to take one or the other off the property, or at least out of hearing distance and let them get used to the idea of being alone.

Or, just make sure one is in a secure place and take the other out for a short time, making it a bit longer each day. 

Either way, they will get over it. Try to find a friend for the one that is being left behind.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> The best way to do it is to take one or the other off the property, or at least out of hearing distance and let them get used to the idea of being alone.
> 
> Or, just make sure one is in a secure place and take the other out for a short time, making it a bit longer each day.
> 
> Either way, they will get over it. Try to find a friend for the one that is being left behind.


Yeah that is what i am planning to do. I am going to get a lamancha dairy goat if i do get rid of the wether (since he doesnt really produce anything)


----------



## crossbredcalves (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't know if it would help with this situation but I wean by the signs. Look at the almanac and separate them when the days are good for weaning. It might help. Just an idea since I've never done it for this reason.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Any possibility of adding a 3rd goat? I had two does initially, but then realized I was going to have problems if I wanted to send ONE to be bred. I have them for their milk, so I REALLY want to stagger breeding for year-round milk. Letting them scream all day (or for a few days) isn't an option because I'm a "backyard farmer" and am in a residential neighborhood. If my animals "cause a nuisance" I could be fined or forced to get rid of them. So, I kept one of my doelings bringing my total to 3. They all get along, but now I can take one goat out without the ones left behind screaming bloody murder.


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

ilovegoats said:


> I have two Nubian kids that are about 5 months old and i have a doeling and wether. They have severe separation issues. I am thinking about selling the weather. I would get another doe to keep with the doeling, but i have no clue how i am going to separate them. The doeling will hurt herself to get to the weather and screams for hours. I am not positive that i will be selling the weather because i have come attached to him, but i would like to know what to do if i decide i do want to sell him. Also, i can't take one out to train them how to walk on a lead because they will scream and buck and go nuts when they are without each other. They have been together their whole life.


The vast majority of the time, the screaming for hours is a direct result of being able to hear Mom/kids/sibling/whomever screaming back. Remove either one of the equation and the remaining party settles down within 1 to 2 days because there is no one to answer them and keep the drama going.


----------

